# Gebranntest Ubuntu 10.10 & 11.04 werden nicht als ISO - Image erkannt



## €eld (21. April 2011)

Ich hab mir gestern die beiden Linux-Distributionen Ubuntu 10.10 und Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 2 auf eine DVD gebrannt. Wenn ich jetzt eine von den beiden OS-DVDs einschiebe kommt die Meldung:
"DISK BOOT FAILURE; INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
Boot Devices sind so:
1. CD-ROM
2. HDD
3. Default
Ich hab natürlich die .iso Datei gebrannt. Weis einer Rat?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
€eld
Edit: Wenn ich die DVD in einen Rechner mit Windows einlege kann ich wubi.exe ausführen und somit Ubuntu installieren


----------



## s|n|s (21. April 2011)

Wenn auf der DVD 2 .iso-Dateien sind, funktioniert es nicht. Die Iso ist ein Abbild, eine gepackte Datei. Die Iso darf nicht auf den Datenträger geschrieben werden, sondern dahin "entpackt". Das macht eine Brennsoftware aber automatisch oder fragt vorher.

Als Menupunkt: Iso auf CD brennen zum Beispiel. Die Iso-Abbilder sind immer so groß wie eine CD, eine CD ist also optimal. DVDs eher suboptimal. 

Wenn du über Windows startest kannst du auch installieren. Pass aber auf, dass du eine eigene Partition nimmst und die Windows-Partition nicht verändert. Sonst schmiert Windoof ab. Ausserdem darauf achten, dass du kein virtuelles Linux in Windoof installierst.

Man kann auch per usb-stick Linux installieren oder einen netten Linux-User fragen, ob er Dir eine CD brennt mit deinem gewünschten Linux.


----------



## Jimini (21. April 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Die Iso-Abbilder sind immer so groß wie eine CD



Nein (sorry für's Klugscheißen).
Ansonsten ist dein Posting aber völlig korrekt.

@€eld: nenn' am besten mal dein Brennprogramm, dann kann man dir hier sicherlich sogar mit einer kleinen Beschreibung zum Brennen des Images weiterhelfen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. April 2011)

Also CD Images auf DVD brennen und davon booten hat bei mir schon mal funktioniert, daran liegt es womöglich nicht. Oder hast du dir das DVD-Image geholt?

Mit welchem Tempo hast du gebrannt und hast du die DVD danach überprüfen lassen?

Du kannst das Image auch über unetbootin auf einen USB Stick schreiben. Das ist womöglich besser, als Rohlinge zu verschwenden und geht meistens auch schneller.


----------



## Bauer87 (22. April 2011)

"DISK BOOT FAILURE; INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER" ist ne BIOS-Meldung. Das liegt also nicht am ISO. Das scheint ja sogar zu funktionieren – sonst wäre Wubi ja nicht angeboten worden. Problematisch könnte vielleicht sein, dass du das CD-Abbild auf DVD gebrannt hast. Kann es sein, dass die unterschiedlichen Medien unterschiedliche Dateisysteme nutzen und daher eine CD auf DVD vom BIOS nicht erkannt wird?

So oder so würde ich zum Start von USB-Speicher raten. Der lässt sich wieder überschreiben, ist oft schneller, etc.


----------



## €eld (22. April 2011)

Die Lösung war / ist das die Festplatte nicht erkannt wurde, ein Wechsel des SATA-Ports hat das behoben


----------

